
Former UK scientific advisor: 'Earlier lockdown would have halved death toll' - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-52995064
======
open-source-ux
Some sobering statistics for the UK:

\- Official figures for COVID-19 deaths so far: 41,000+

\- Excess deaths (those above the normal average): 63,000+ (figures up to end
of May)

\- Total number of COVID-19 deaths reported today (10 June): 245

------
v55a
This guy is known for his sloppy and faulty conclusions based on naive models.
The lockdown only increased the death toll of lockdown induced problems.

